# song that make you cry of despair but you like GODFLESH pre-self song!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im depress and i fight fire whit fire listening to depressing music, paradoxal but i feel better, this new Godflesh album is amazing, i went to see them last time, in me hometown, asalaaa daaalla rosa bar, the price of the admission was insane 40 advance 45$, there.

But it was well worth it, Justin seem so happy that night and thankful, i saw a blink into is eye when he look at the crowd.

When he did polittlly thanks the crowd heand said thank you i said your welcome out loud while applauding.

Great show, the first part was a band called the Quiet Room , psyche-ambient experimental band, whit a ccool native american dude playingg guitar on a multitude of pedals, the visual of the show was so cool too.

Thanks you guys great show please come again in montreal Godfflesh your always welcome matey!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

That's awesome you got to see them! Have you listened to Jesu? It's one of Justin's bands/projects. It's like sad, slow, shoegazey sludge metal with clean (kinda emo) vocals. I think I've mentioned Celeste who are like screamo and sludge metal. I find their music very cathartic and wonderful.


----------

